# Bro Issue



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I want to get some input here. I've been with my GF for two years now and we go on snowboarding trips together in the winter, I really enjoy it but I have had to slow down a lot, I can take off on my own and shes fine with it but I don't do it to often. I used to ride with my good friend but the last few years hes been drifting, having his own issues and doesnt seem to appeciate that my life has been getting really good. He invited me on a week long trip in feb but I said I don't wanna leave my girl behind, he said theres 4 other dudes coming so I would have to bunk with one of them that I don't really know. Most are single/divorced pr in not very serious relationships, they like to smoke and drink which are things I've been quiting and slowing down on (which has made my life better). Anyways I said I'm not coming unless I can bring here, even igf we get our own room. I'm getting slammed by my good friend, "i guess no more trips unless wifey comes?" and wow dude guess wifey rules and boys take a back seat" to which I replied I guess so if thats how you want to see it.

What do you guys think? Am I wrong for not wanting to leave my girl behind and go with a bunch of party animals? I'm not 20 anymore - I have done these trips... I wanna go in the hotub with my girl after a good day of riding. I enjoy going away with her, not getting away from her.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Give it another few years, and maybe a kid or two. You'll be back to want to hang with your bros. 

In the mean time, enjoy the good times with the girl while it lasts, if that's what makes you happy.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

mixie said:


> Give it another few years, and maybe a kid or two. You'll be back to want to hang with your bros.
> 
> In the mean time, enjoy the good times with the girl while it lasts, if that's what makes you happy.


Would I not want to take my kid then?


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Something to note as well, this guy seems to always exclude my gf from every invite. I find it disrepectful.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if you want to go on a trip with your chick then do it, but don't expect a group of your single friends to want to come along with you.

i hate riding with 90+% of girls because they can't keep up and they fuck up the whole flow of the day. you'll be clinging to her, taking the slow, low angle shit to get down, and all around not riding with the boys/slowing the whole group down.

as for wanting to bring your chick on a 'guys trip', well that's just straight up douchebaggery. sounds like you like spending time with her - that's great, good for you and your relationship. it also sounds like you can't spend 4 days without her - very not good for your relationship

"i'm not going unless i can bring her with" - you are a complete fucking pussy and should surrender your testicles immediately.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

if you aren't doing hookers and blow together, you aren't bros. fact.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm guess your single? lol.

First off, no I didn't invite single friends along, its the other way around. He asked me about the trip a while back, did not mention the 4 other guys. Also if I did come I would part with the girl and let her ride while I rode with the boys so thats not an issue.

Also I will be away for the week before this for work so that would be 2 weeks away basically.


----------



## NickShake (Nov 18, 2011)

Honestly, Im all for the gentleman type sorta thing, to where I dont believe in ,"bros before hoes," to a certain extent. Obviously thats the one of the biggest cliche, and it takes a completely different turn since your married. After a while though, its good to get away sometimes and just go with the guys and let the wife do something with her friends. At the same time it all depends on how your wife is and the relationship you have with her. But like on of the other guys said. After a kid or two, you will want to hang out with the guys again. So dont keep them distant, or get too close with them, otherwise you will have a completely different conflict with the wife being mad at you about hanging out with the guys too much.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

gotta agree with Shred on this one...

take your girl on your own trip. fly solo with the boys on this trip and fuck some shit up. Just because the other dudes do shit you're trying to get away from doesn't mean you have to participate. Unless they're fuckwads they'll be cool about it.

If your girl pitches a fit about you hanging out with the boys one week, then it's time to move on. If she's a cool chick she won't have a problem with you going solo.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

You can't please both parties. Your friends want to ride with someone who can keep up and won't whine/bawl for attention every 15-25 minutes.

There are women like this, but your gf/wife is not one of those people.

Its not the end of the world and it isn't anyone's fault. I will probably have a similar conundrum if/when I take my gf snowboarding with a group this season.

Dunno. You can't do everything. Wierd isn't it? There isn't always a way to please everyone, but there is almost always a way to piss everyone off.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> i hate riding with 90+% of girls because they can't keep up and they fuck up the whole flow of the day. you'll be clinging to her, taking the slow, low angle shit to get down, and all around not riding with the boys/slowing the whole group down.



yeah, you'd be surprised how many dudes are pussies, too. 

Last season I was dating this guy and we went on a weekend trip to mammoth. His first time at a "real" resort, there was a lot of hand holding.... Putting up with that was bad enough. The icing on the cake was on sunday morning he just wanted to lay in bed all day. Since you know, he had to relax before our 6 hour drive home and his legs hurt from those really long runs  


I kitted up and rode by myself. Found a buddy headed back to LA. So I called up the boy and told him to go home without me. He was cute, too


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Casual said:


> First off, no I didn't invite single friends along, its the other way around..


i know that - which makes it even worse. 

sorry buddy, but you're being a pussy. if i was getting this trip together and you came at me with "i'm not going unless i can bring her with" i'd be all like "fuck no, just forget about it" 

- and you wouldn't get another invite. ever.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

NickShake said:


> Honestly, Im all for the gentleman type sorta thing, to where I dont believe in ,"bros before hoes," to a certain extent. Obviously thats the one of the biggest cliche, and it takes a completely different turn since your married. After a while though, its good to get away sometimes and just go with the guys and let the wife do something with her friends. At the same time it all depends on how your wife is and the relationship you have with her. But like on of the other guys said. After a kid or two, you will want to hang out with the guys again. So dont keep them distant, or get too close with them, otherwise you will have a completely different conflict with the wife being mad at you about hanging out with the guys too much.


I have to admit I think a big part of the issue is that this guys been kind of a dick since I started dating her. He doesn't appreciate that I'm in a serious relationship, he treats his gf like a piece of trash and probably wonders why I can't do the same. his lifes been getting shittier while mines been getting better, he takes a week to text me back... so ya I think if he was beingcool and respected her/us and asked me to go for a few days I would go an she would be fine with it. But 4 days with a bunch of dudes that don't really respect either of us... its a bit different.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

mixie said:


> yeah, you'd be surprised how many dudes are pussies, too.


no, i wouldn't be surprised - most of them are when it comes to playing in the mts.


but i wouldn't wait for them, or have invited them in the first place.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> no, i wouldn't be surprised - most of them are when it comes to playing in the mts.
> 
> 
> but i wouldn't wait for them, or have invited them in the first place.


well fyi 3 of the guys going are pussies that I would have to wait for all fucking day so if I'm gonna wait for pussy its gonna be my pussy.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Tarzanman said:


> You can't please both parties. Your friends want to ride with someone who can keep up and won't whine/bawl for attention every 15-25 minutes.
> 
> There are women like this, but your gf/wife is not one of those people.
> 
> ...


This is the truth, easy to piss people off... guess its better to piss of the ones that don't mean much to me anymore.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Casual said:


> But 4 days with a bunch of dudes that don't really respect either of us... its a bit different.


what's with the "us" deal.

Here's the deal, anytime a guy invites a friend to come hang out with other dudes, it is never kosher to ask a wife/gf/hooker/tundrawookie/gnargoyle/etc. along. That's man-code 101. 

it doesn't matter if it's a football game, trip to the bar, trip to a resort. Don't be *THAT* guy. 

The only question you need to be asking yourself, is do *YOU* wanna hang out with those guys. Leave your girl out of the equation.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

backstop13 said:


> what's with the "us" deal.
> 
> Here's the deal, anytime a guy invites a friend to come hang out with other dudes, it is never kosher to ask a wife/gf/hooker/tundrawookie/gnargoyle/etc. along. That's man-code 101.
> 
> ...


Now there is some clarity. 2 years ago the answer would be yes. These days I've seen a much different side and the answer is becoming no. As for other 4, no not really at all. When this started there was no mention of anyone else - it was not a big "bro trip" and they are not my bros, only one of them is/was.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Dude, you're a pussy. This is coming from a guy who is married and has been with his wife for over 10 years now. Get your balls back now or lose them forever. You may lose the girl in the process, but you're in straight up bitch mode right now.

The relationships that last do so in large part because both people retain their individuality to a certain extent. They don't have to involve their partner in every aspect of their lives.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Casual said:


> I have to admit I think a big part of the issue is that this guys been kind of a dick since I started dating her. He doesn't appreciate that I'm in a serious relationship, he treats his gf like a piece of trash and probably wonders why I can't do the same. his lifes been getting shittier while mines been getting better, he takes a week to text me back... so ya I think if he was beingcool and respected her/us and asked me to go for a few days I would go an she would be fine with it. But 4 days with a bunch of dudes that don't really respect either of us... its a bit different.


Sounds to me like maybe you should re-evaluate your friendship if the guy is consistently a douschebag. Guys will always give each other a hard time, but a true friend will understand and respect you for the personal choices you make.

That being said, bringing a clingy, less-skilled girl on a bro trip also sounds kind of like a douschebag move.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Dude, you're a pussy. This is coming from a guy who is married and has been with his wife for over 10 years now. Get your balls back now or lose them forever. You may lose the girl in the process, but you're in straight up bitch mode right now.


This. Women don't like doormats. Really. We don't. 

once we know we can walk all over you we can and will abuse that fact. 

Soon after that we lose all respect for you and start banging your asshole best friend while you're left wondering wtf happened.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Dude, you're a pussy. This is coming from a guy who is married and has been with his wife for over 10 years now. Get your balls back now or lose them forever. You may lose the girl in the process, but you're in straight up bitch mode right now.
> 
> The relationships that last do so in large part because both people retain their individuality to a certain extent. They don't have to involve their partner in every aspect of their lives.


i can just see his girl posting some shit on dumbitchforums.com: "my boyfriend is smothering me, he's invited me along for a snowboard trip with 4 of his dude friends and he said he won't go without me - but all i wanna do is stay home, go shopping with my girls for the weekend, and make him a sweet solo vid of me with my sybian, except he won't leave me alone for even a minute so oh well, i guess i'll just go cheat on him"

.... happens all the time


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Casual said:


> Now there is some clarity. 2 years ago the answer would be yes. These days I've seen a much different side and the answer is becoming no. As for other 4, no not really at all. When this started there was no mention of anyone else - it was not a big "bro trip" and they are not my bros, only one of them is/was.


sounds like you need to just tell them no then.

Don't make it about your girl though. That's the pussy way out. 

Linville is right...I've been married 6 years myself and I married a girl who doesn't get pissy when I go off on my own or with guy friends. Don't make your decision based on your women's involvement at all.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Dude, you're a pussy. This is coming from a guy who is married and has been with his wife for over 10 years now. Get your balls back now or lose them forever. You may lose the girl in the process, but you're in straight up bitch mode right now.
> 
> The relationships that last do so in large part because both people retain their individuality to a certain extent. They don't have to involve their partner in every aspect of their lives.


I'd agree with you if you followed the full context of this thread, but you didn't. I do keep my indiviuality and I get plenty of time to do the things I want to do.

I can only afford so many trips in a season right now as it is and I enjoy taking them with her. Theres obviously more going on then what can be portrayed in a few posts but its easy just to call someone a pussy isn't it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Pretty much everyone here is spot on. There are several angles to consider.

Been married 12 years, and while it would be fun if my wife was a snowboarder or skier, it's also supremely fun that she isn't.

Mixie is pointing out that while you may not be 20 anymore, you also don't seem to be tied down with kids and a wife and all that shit, when you do, and its been going for a few years, and you will fucking KILL for a week with the boys. And guess what? You will never fucking get it. You may, but it won't be easy. On the other hand the wife is there for the duration.

Give your chick a cool test and go have fun with the boys. Kinda sounds like you are already in the 2nd stage that most married with children people are - do you want to be? I kind of think you already know your decision and are looking here for verification - no?

Finally, you really should grow a pair, but for a new reason. Be honest with her. Now this is really tricky with chicks, because depending on the type, they will look for drama or insults when you tell them stuff like this, but you have to let her know how she is slowing you down. She has to appreciate that she needs to ride like a dude as much as you don't want to ride like a girl.

edit: try not to take it so personally, there is advice here, even in shred telling you not to be a pussy.

GL girls are the best/worst


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

mixie said:


> This. Women don't like doormats. Really. We don't.
> 
> once we know we can walk all over you we can and will abuse that fact.
> 
> Soon after that we lose all respect for you and start banging your asshole best friend while you're left wondering wtf happened.


haha don't have to worry about that, I ain't no doormat.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Casual said:


> I have to admit I think a big part of the issue is that this guys been kind of a dick since I started dating her. He doesn't appreciate that I'm in a serious relationship, he treats his gf like a piece of trash and probably wonders why I can't do the same. his lifes been getting shittier while mines been getting better, he takes a week to text me back... so ya I think if he was beingcool and respected her/us and asked me to go for a few days I would go an she would be fine with it. But 4 days with a bunch of dudes that don't really respect either of us... its a bit different.


Doesn't really sound like the type of group I would want to spend 4 days with, TBH.

Fuck 'em.


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

Here is the way I try to make these decisions:

Would I go with them if I wasn't dating her?

If I say yes to that, then I go with them regardless of my dating status and leave her behind. If she is cool with that, great. If not, then things are only going to get worse later on. 

If the answer is no, then I really didn't want to go with them in the first place and it doesn't matter if I'm dating someone or not.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Pretty much everyone here is spot on. There are several angles to consider.
> 
> Been married 12 years, and while it would be fun if my wife was a snowboarder or skier, it's also supremely fun that she isn't.
> 
> ...



I hear what you're saying and I guess through all these posts I'm realizing more and more this is about the guy more than the situation. It's hard to realize a friendship is over, but people change and move on. Honestly if this was a different situation and he was being a good guy and I was closer to him, I don't think taking off for a few days riding would be an issue at all. There is a lot more going on here... when I wrote the first post I was thinking only about the trip/situation but the more I think about thats not really the problem.

and yes, yes they are lol.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Casual said:


> haha don't have to worry about that, I ain't no doormat.


then do what makes you happy. Whether that's trip with the bros or trip with the girl. 

So why are you posting about this? are looking from validation from strangers for your decision? Or are you asking for advice on how to take the trip with the girl and NOT get shit from your buddies?

Good luck because that''s what friends are for!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Typical internet advice thread.

OP gets told what he needs to hear, then proceeds to ignore it and get defensive. :laugh:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Casual said:


> haha don't have to worry about that, I ain't no doormat.


thats exactly what a door mat would say!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Casual said:


> I hear what you're saying and I guess through all these posts I'm realizing more and more this is about the guy more than the situation. It's hard to realize a friendship is over, but people change and move on. Honestly if this was a different situation and he was being a good guy and I was closer to him, I don't think taking off for a few days riding would be an issue at all. There is a lot more going on here... when I wrote the first post I was thinking only about the trip/situation but the more I think about thats not really the problem.
> 
> and yes, yes they are lol.


Yep, might be time to analyze all the relationships in your life. When you get in a long-term relationship with a girl, your relationships with your friends will change. It's inevitable. Single guys go out scheming to get laid. It's just in our nature. When one or both get in relationships, the dynamic of that friendship will change. You'll almost certainly lose a few along the way, but the ones you lose were usually pretty superficial to begin with once you reflect on the situation.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Typical internet advice thread.
> 
> OP gets told what he needs to hear, then proceeds to ignore it and get defensive. :laugh:


Actually I'm not ignoring it, I'm tryng to understand why I disgree which is helping realize the real truth behind it. I don't usually even consider posting on shit like this but I needed some perpective, one way or another I got it.

Normally I would agree with 99% of what you all said... it would be a total bitch move. anyways...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

What an excellent viral morning thread. Good job Casual.



linvillegorge said:


> Yep, might be time to analyze all the relationships in your life. When you get in a long-term relationship with a girl, your relationships with your friends will change. It's inevitable. Single guys go out scheming to get laid. It's just in our nature. When one or both get in relationships, the dynamic of that friendship will change. You'll almost certainly lose a few along the way, but the ones you lose were usually pretty superficial to begin with once you reflect on the situation.


Yea, this goes a few ways too. I noticed it first when friends started to get married and move in with girls, they started to disappear. Then I got a serious girl and we were all hanging out again. Then they had kids and COMPLETELY disappeared cuz we didn't. We still don't have kids, but if we did, guess what, full circle, now we can hang out again. Of course these are not rules that cannot be broken, but is my experience. It isn't just that relationships were superficial, but we grow up and our priorities change. This is ok, and it doesn't mean there was anything wrong in the relationships that fall to the wayside.

Try not to judge your friend too harshly just because he isn't a gaping axe wound like yourself 

Geography, age, kids, jobs, the ladies, ohm........


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> What an excellent viral morning thread. Good job Casual.


haha yes, sorry.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> I noticed it first when friends started to get married and move in with girls, they started to disappear. Then I got a serious girl and we were all hanging out again. Then they had kids and COMPLETELY disappeared cuz we didn't. We still don't have kids, but if we did, guess what, full circle, now we can hang out again.



Same boat. All our friends got married and shat babies out as soon as they graduated college. In TN, they were lucky to last through college and not have them in high school. 

The wife and I have held off, and consequently we don't hang with any of them anymore. It's inevitable.

That doesn't mean you can't hang out with the guys though. If your girl is giving you shit about it, it's time to cut ties with her too


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

backstop13 said:


> Same boat. All our friends got married and shat babies out as soon as they graduated college. In TN, they were lucky to last through college and not have them in high school.
> 
> The wife and I have held off, and consequently we don't hang with any of them anymore. It's inevitable.
> 
> That doesn't mean you can't hang out with the guys though. If your girl is giving you shit about it, it's time to cut ties with her too


For reference to my situation, she's not. She doesn't even know about it. I had just told him I only get a few trips a year and don't wanna leave her behind because I enjoy taking her... thats what started his harping on me.

I'm pretty much tired of trying so hard to keep a mediocre friendship anyways, time to move on and focus on better people.


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

*Bro trip every year*

I have a very good/awesome gf, beginner boarder. I take a guys trip every year to board out west and absolutely LOVE it. I dont drink heavily, smoke(420) ocassionaly. Some of my bros are party fucking animals and others just like to rip up the mountain with their buddies (ME). Just cause they are getting smashed doesnt mean you have to. Just watch them and laugh at the stupid shit they do. There is ussually between 6-12 of us (100% just guys) every guy has a gf/wife and leaves them behind, because BRO trips are just that, BRO TRIPS. The lady goes on her GAL trips, and i dont want to come along on that at all(what self respecting , non jealous guy want would to tag along with 6 chicks, 1 being their gf/wife and listen to them talk about fashion and hot celebrity guys all day) not this guy. Id rather be on the mountain with my Bros while she does that. "Normally" couples can/like to take trips with just their friends (as long as it is just one sex there). I can understand wanting to invite her if other chicks are coming. Example: we do a ton of trips with couples boarding and such, but the dudes trip is SACRED!!!! I wouldnt trade the Bro trip for anything. Sometimes you just want to rip the mountain with your boys and go to the bars at night. I completely understand where your friends are coming from. You asked the forums advice and there it is. 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

no man would bitch out on a trip with the boys 'cause he cant stand to leave his gf behind for a few days. OP needs to trade in his board for some ski blades

edit: if you are noticing your friendship is dwindling, take this as a chance to bring it back to where it was before. not many things are better for friendships than a good trip to the mountains and some quality shredding/beer pounding/general debauchery


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

j.gnar said:


> no man would bitch out on a trip with the boys 'cause he cant stand to leave his gf behind for a few days. OP needs to trade in his board for some ski blades
> 
> edit: if you are noticing your friendship is dwindling, take this as a chance to bring it back to where it was before. not many things are better for friendships than a good trip to the mountains and some quality shredding/beer pounding


Your probably right but they are not "my boys", its my one friend who used to be "my boy" and his buddies that I'm not really down with.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Especially the fact that you aren't down with those other guys. Bro trips and time are epic, but there's nothing worse than being stuck on a trip with people you don't even jive with. I've also had this happen and it blows.

Tell your buddy that you are planning an outlet store crawl that week with your girl.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Go on the trip with the dudes.

Unless you REALLY don't like these people then why miss it? Is the fact they drink and smoke deterring you that much? 

Honestly, it'll be good for you and your girlfriend. It's just a week. I'm guessing you spend way more time with your girlfriend than you do with the guys anyways. Maintaining your friendships is just as important as maintaining your relationship with your girlfriend.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Casual, I skipped over 90% of this thread. I'm in the same boat as you, and I've done trips with and without the GF in the last couple years.

Shoot me a PM when you're taking a vacation in Feb and a few couples can rent a chalet in Banff or Fernie or something.

I too have grown out of the smoke/drink your face off crowd and it was a little tough to leave but glad I left them behind (I say behind because as they continue their lifestyle we're excelling at the game of life)...

My GF and I go on these trips, bring the cards, play some poker/crib/euchre/wizard, have a couple beers, some steak, sit in the hot tub, swim, get nekkid. Basically the same things I used to do with my buddies but instead of looking around for something to bang at 3:00 am I can go to bed with my GF at midnight and wake up the next day for a great day of boarding.

Oh and most of the time my GF and I don't board together. She prefers boarding alone so she doesn't feel pushed, and I prefer boarding alone so I don't have to push her. We meet up for lunch, maybe a few runs together each day, but otherwise go our separate ways on the hill. Meet back up that night for dinner/drinks and do it all over again. 

When I have kids one day I'll bring them too, just like my dad did with me. That's why I'm not one of those people that's 45 years old and spends every weekend getting tanked cause they don't know any better. :laugh:


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Casual, I skipped over 90% of this thread. I'm in the same boat as you, and I've done trips with and without the GF in the last couple years.
> 
> Shoot me a PM when you're taking a vacation in Feb and a few couples can rent a chalet in Banff or Fernie or something.


Thats what I'm talking bout.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Stop being an old lady and get your balls out of your purse.

You are still the honey phase less than 2-3 years together...right?...wife and I just did 25th anniversary and we got 3 kids who ride. We do somethings together and other things with other folks. Its not either or...its both and. As mature adults you can't expect your SO to hang all the time. I will not go to her book club, nitty night, trivia cocktail shit and the like... and she will not go to the hardware/lumber store, guitar jams nor snowboarding (ya all get out the house and go to the hill so I can have some peace and quiet). However we do some things together...like a weekend of christmas shopping/drinking, camping on the beach, reggae shows and for our 25th spent 2 weeks in HI just by ourselves and had a blast. It is important to have some buds to hang with...and as you get done with kids its great to have the bros to shred and drink with. In the hill crew there are times when a wife and/or kid also comes to the hill and it's cool with the bros...because we all have a wife and kids and no offense it taken when we split off for a few runs or for the day to shred with a wife or kid and if they want to ride with us...well they suck hind tit or keep up...and we just lap them and hit lunch and beers together. Mind you the bros are not 20 or even 30,...more like 40, 50, 60's.

Causal, it sounds like you are too much into the group thing. There are times when one of us want to do a different line or are too wasted to keep up and its fine to split off. For us its often...what chair are we ending up at and then its everyone for themself and we generally all get to the chair within 30 seconds of each other.

Now if you are fortunate enough to have a gal who rips/shreds, can keep up or is already dropping the line while you get your balls out. The dudes generally don't have a problem with said gal and she is often invited. Three of us old guys have daughters that can more than keep up with 90% of guys and their problem is not having gals to shred with.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Three of us old guys have daughters that can more than keep up with 90% of guys and their problem is not having gals to shred with.



:thumbsup:


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Stop being an old lady and get your balls out of your purse.
> 
> You are still the honey phase less than 2-3 years together...right?...wife and I just did 25th anniversary and we got 3 kids who ride. We do somethings together and other things with other folks. Its not either or...its both and. As mature adults you can't expect your SO to hang all the time. I will not go to her book club, nitty night, trivia cocktail shit and the like... and she will not go to the hardware/lumber store, guitar jams nor snowboarding (ya all get out the house and go to the hill so I can have some peace and quiet). However we do some things together...like a weekend of christmas shopping/drinking, camping on the beach, reggae shows and for our 25th spent 2 weeks in HI just by ourselves and had a blast. It is important to have some buds to hang with...and as you get done with kids its great to have the bros to shred and drink with. In the hill crew there are times when a wife and/or kid also comes to the hill and it's cool with the bros...because we all have a wife and kids and no offense it taken when we split off for a few runs or for the day to shred with a wife or kid and if they want to ride with us...well they suck hind tit or keep up...and we just lap them and hit lunch and beers together. Mind you the bros are not 20 or even 30,...more like 40, 50, 60's.
> 
> ...


Stop skimming and read the posts?

We do plenty together and apart - not the issue here. She would be fine with me going and doing my own shit with my boys. This was my choice and the issue is these are not my boys.

As for the group thing - I rode 90% of last season alone becasue "said homie" kept bailing on me. I have no issue splitting off and hammering a line nobody else wants to or a lap through the park etc.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

So what's the issue...don't want to hang with the old bro and afraid to make new friends or the wife will be jealous and bitch slap you. Or are you afraid to just man up and say you don't want to go for what ever reason.

And if you like to ride...shit go by yourself and meet folks on the chair. I've done that plenty.

Riding for me, is for my soul...its not my social outlet.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

So, you're the clingy one, not her?


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> So what's the issue...don't want to hang with the old bro and afraid to make new friends or the wife will be jealous and bitch slap you. Or are you afraid to just man up and say you don't want to go for what ever reason.
> 
> And if you like to ride...shit go by yourself and meet folks on the chair. I've done that plenty.


That's the thing, there is no issue anymore... after giving it some good thought. I said it about 10 posts ago, should just lock the thread. Or just let it continue being a breading ground for people to flame in, that works too haha.


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> So what's the issue...don't want to hang with the old bro and afraid to make new friends or the wife will be jealous and bitch slap you. Or are you afraid to just man up and say you don't want to go for what ever reason.
> 
> And if you like to ride...shit go by yourself and meet folks on the chair. I've done that plenty.
> 
> Riding for me, is for my soul...its not my social outlet.


You are 100% correct, OP needs to figure out which of those three is the root of the problem. You are asking for advice and this guy just gave you great shit. You cant even pay for that kind of advice. 

1. If you arent friends with the guy anymore/dont care to be /dont like his friends --- answer: do not go, and do not bring your chick along for an awkward vacay

2. The wife will be jealous, I dont think this is applicable in your case, you already said she doesnt care if you go. -- Answer: If she doesnt care if you go and you think you would have a good time , then GO

3. You are afraid to say you dont want to go --- answer: easy, dont go, plan a seperate trip with more couples and closer friends, No need to go on a trip you will not enjoy

you need to figure out WHY you are asking this question instead of battling everyone on the thread for giving you advice that YOU asked for


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

jbernste03 said:


> you need to figure out WHY you are asking this question instead of battling everyone on the thread for giving you advice that YOU asked for


Arguing around a point is one way people figure shit out. Seems to me like he's figured out a lot in this thread. Seems worthwhile to me...


----------



## NickShake (Nov 18, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Arguing around a point is one way people figure shit out. Seems to me like he's figured out a lot in this thread. Seems worthwhile to me...


I agree. That is how I solve some issues myself. I take all the advice and try and find a problem with it to see if it will hold up.


----------



## devo (Feb 16, 2008)

mixie said:


> This. Women don't like doormats. Really. We don't.
> 
> once we know we can walk all over you we can and will abuse that fact.
> 
> Soon after that we lose all respect for you and start banging your asshole best friend while you're left wondering wtf happened.


This by far means is the most fucked up statement in this whole thread and its not surprising.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

devo said:


> This by far means is the most fucked up statement in this whole thread and its not surprising.


they are gnarly dude careful they're all cuddly n shit with boobs n whatnot.

if a cat fucked a shark, the babies would be called women.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

You know, this has the makings of a sig line...




snowklinger said:


> they are gnarly dude careful they're all cuddly n shit with boobs n whatnot.
> 
> if a cat fucked a shark, the babies would be called women.


----------



## stupidmop (Oct 18, 2012)

To the OP, I totally get where you are coming from man. I do everything with my girl, because she is my best friend. There is one exception though: snowboarding. I don't go with her because that is "my activity." I only go with my male friends, because it's something for us to do without women around.

That said, I understand your situation. To your friend's credit though, if he designed a trip he thought would be with his guy friends, and then people start inviting women, that would get irritating. I would try to tell your girl that it's a guy's trip, and that you're trying to mend your relationship with this friend, and you think it would be best fo ryou to go on your own. I think she will understand.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

devo said:


> This by far means is the most fucked up statement in this whole thread and its not surprising.


That was nothing, don't even get me started. :laugh:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

mixie said:


> That was nothing, don't even get me started. :laugh:


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

Maybe I'm on my own with this, but you sound absolutely pussy whipped. It's great that you have a GF and are getting serious, but from the sounds of things it sounds like you are attached at the hip to your little lady. I can judge that because one of the VERY FIRST THINGS you said was an explanation of how you you've had to slow down a bit and seldom leave your lady's side. Oh Brother......

Now perhaps you're friends are heading in a different direction in life than you are - if you don't like them anymore stop hanging out with them. What else is there to say?

But if a bro invited you to a guys trip and you say you can't go without you're GF, then you my friend, are a pussy. Sorry to be so harsh, but grab your goddam balls. When you're friend asks you "I guess no more trips without the lady?" you should answer "that's correct". Because it appears it is.

FYI _ I am married and I have children. I still take a trip a year with the boys, but I also take MULTIPLE trips with the family. you have to strike a peaceful balance. 

True friends should always be willing to make the effort to incorporate your GF in certain situations (A guys trip IS NOT ONE). But you don't have to Crazy Glue you're significant other to your hip for the rest of your life. If you choose to, be prepared that not every one of your friends will be willing to accept you as a package, ALL THE TIME....


----------



## stupidmop (Oct 18, 2012)

marcdeo said:


> *Maybe I'm on my own with this, but you sound absolutely pussy whipped. *It's great that you have a GF and are getting serious, but from the sounds of things it sounds like you are attached at the hip to your little lady. I can judge that because one of the VERY FIRST THINGS you said was an explanation of how you you've had to slow down a bit and seldom leave your lady's side. Oh Brother......
> 
> Now perhaps you're friends are heading in a different direction in life than you are - if you don't like them anymore stop hanging out with them. What else is there to say?
> 
> ...


No, you aren't. Nearly everyone else said the same thing. :laugh:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

marcdeo said:


> Maybe I'm on my own with this, but you sound absolutely pussy whipped. It's great that you have a GF and are getting serious, but from the sounds of things it sounds like you are attached at the hip to your little lady. I can judge that because one of the VERY FIRST THINGS you said was an explanation of how you you've had to slow down a bit and seldom leave your lady's side. Oh Brother......
> 
> Now perhaps you're friends are heading in a different direction in life than you are - if you don't like them anymore stop hanging out with them. What else is there to say?
> 
> ...


good job reading the thread and then repeating everything tldr style


----------



## devo (Feb 16, 2008)

mixie said:


> That was nothing, don't even get me started. :laugh:


"Bitches ain't shit but hoes and tricks."


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

I actually read through the thread, so I'm not going to repeat what everyone said. It sounds like you just plain don't like the guys your friend is going with, if that's the case, and that is the only issue like you say then just don't go. Simple as that. Seems to me that you are just looking for justification to say no to this guy because you don't like him or his friends. If that's the case then just say no and don't hang out with him again. There you go, no need for thread. Depending on how much you really dont like the other guys I still think it is a good idea for you to consider going on the trip to maybe make new friends or just take a break from each other, because it just seems like you cling together 24/7. Maybe it would be good to let loose and just be a little care free again.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Your relationship will be stronger if you tell your girl to back off so you can have a good trip chilling with your buds. She will respect a man who can tell her the way things are going to be. Pussy out and you will probably be kicked to the curb. Women don't like Mr. Nice Guy.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Your relationship will be stronger if you tell your girl to back off so you can have a good trip chilling with your buds. She will respect a man who can tell her the way things are going to be. Pussy out and you will probably be kicked to the curb. Women don't like Mr. Nice Guy.


Jesus fucking christ READ! That is not the issue! He hasn't even told his girl he might go. He doesn't really like anyone even going on this trip so they aren't his buds. Holy shit, if you are going to give advice at least know the facts on what you are trying to give advice on. Things did actually happen between pages 1 and 7. Your advice is garbage anyway. You are saying if this guy "pussies out" his girlfriend of 2 years will dump him because he is Mr Nice guy?


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

IdahoFreshies said:


> Jesus fucking christ READ! That is not the issue! He hasn't even told his girl he might go. He doesn't really like anyone even going on this trip so they aren't his buds. Holy shit, if you are going to give advice at least know the facts on what you are trying to give advice on. Things did actually happen between pages 1 and 7. Your advice is garbage anyway. You are saying if this guy "pussies out" his girlfriend of 2 years will dump him because he is Mr Nice guy?



LOL. I love the passion on this forum. I realize he hasn't told his girlfriend. My advice was to tell her that he is going to have a week of fun with the boys and that she better find something to do while he is away. Women don't like Mr. Nice Guy. Period . Thats the best advice in the last 7 pages. Word up Freshie!


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> LOL. I love the passion on this forum. I realize he hasn't told his girlfriend. My advice was to tell her that he is going to have a week of fun with the boys and that she better find something to do while he is away. Women don't like Mr. Nice Guy. Period . Thats the best advice in the last 7 pages. Word up Freshie!


Wrong! That is the worst advice in seven pages and you don't know shit. Do tell about how your best relationships have gone? Or were they all one night stands with the crazy meth lady at the motel 6 down the street. Women want a guy with confidence, not an ass hole. And ass hole is what you seem to be thinking is the replacement for "Mr. Nice guy"

Word up little thuggie.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Drop the friend if you don't want him as a friend, or drop the girl. Being a pussy on either account, if you don't want to deal with the old friends current bullshit, tell him or vice versa. Seems like you want the girl but up for losing the friend, tell him, fuck it.

No use pussyfooting around the both of them, tell someone something. Plus at this point I know your girl hates this friend, that's why you haven't told her and are pondering on the decision. If you want to drop this friend, sack up and do it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Fn pussy....


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> good job reading the thread and then repeating everything tldr style


lol. i didnt read the thread just the OP's post. I posted my reply then noticed it came up on page 7.

having read it now i must say this is one of the most entertaining threads i've read in a long time! hahahahaha


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Y'know what? Shit happens as you live your life. You'll (hopefully) keep a small core of lifelong friends, but you'll scrape off a much larger list of temps. Most of them, you won't even remember their names in a decade. Decide which relationships really matter to you and fuck the rest.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

People keep telling you to grow some balls. They are mean. I am confident you have some - they may just be irritated. Mistah Taki had some good advice in another thread:

"I was first disappointed by it because the lining (merino wool Ninjasuit) irritated my skin. NWBoard suggested me to wear underwear and now my balls are nestled nicely against my silk boxers."

LOL. Good luck on your decision. I think we have all been in your position from time to time and thats why we are all experts on the topic.


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

I cut out all drugs/drinking/smoking from my life in the last two years, but still hang out with my friends while they do it and it doesn't bother me so not sure why it would bother you. 

As for the girl... If you want to go on Vaca with your girl then go on one just with her, if you wanna hang with the boys leave her at home. There is something wrong in the relationship if you can't leave her for a week to go on a trip with your friends.


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> Wrong! That is the worst advice in seven pages and you don't know shit. Do tell about how your best relationships have gone? Or were they all one night stands with the crazy meth lady at the motel 6 down the street. Women want a guy with confidence, not an ass hole. And ass hole is what you seem to be thinking is the replacement for "Mr. Nice guy"
> 
> Word up little thuggie.


It's wrong telling your gf that your taking a trip with your friends? So what's he suppose to do ask her for permission? What if she says no??? you're a moron, that is all


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

To the OP.
Why dont you organise a weekend trip, invite everyone and see who comes.


----------



## cm4short (Sep 3, 2012)

I got the solution to your problems. Cancel your bro trip and you an your GF can join me and my friends in our Dec Ski trip. We we won't judge you for being a clinger, insecure, or having trouble making simple decisions. I'll even personally watch your girl for you when you wanna go shred so you won't have to worry about the randoms who try.and pick up on her... Because that's the kinda friend I am.


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

cm4short said:


> I got the solution to your problems. Cancel your bro trip and you an your GF can join me and my friends in our Dec Ski trip. We we won't judge you for being a clinger, insecure, or having trouble making simple decisions. I'll even personally watch your girl for you when you wanna go shred so you won't have to worry about the randoms who try.and pick up on her... Because that's the kinda friend I am.


Great guy right here :laugh:


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

Read to page 4, then skipped to the last page. I think Snowolf has it pegged.

OP, its more about this guy and not your girl. I wouldn't hang out with someone that sounds like a pain in the ass like the bro you are mentioning and definitely wouldn't be going on a trip with him. Single or not. As far as the relationship part, you definitely need your away time. As long as you can be without your girl and hang out with friends, you know how to balance the relationship. My girl wants to pick up skiing this year and I've already told her. Most times she is welcome to come, but sometimes I like to hit the mountain after work and go by myself and there will also be trips I take with my friends. She understands that so its not a problem. Hell, if she didn't understand that, it still wouldn't be a problem because she'd be gone.


----------



## Ridethesnow80 (Nov 10, 2011)

I have taken my gf riding with me last year. She just started learning how to ride! She always tells me to do my own thing and she will be fine. Also she understands that I need some days of solo riding with out her which is cool . If your girl is understanding there should be no issue at all. You both need alone time with friends every now and then ! To me that make the relationship stronger if anything. Trust me I get it completely that you enjoy time with her. My buddies would pistle whip my ass when I used to prioritize my relationship before everything . Have fun life's short


----------



## SteadyHigh (Dec 12, 2010)

You sound whipped to me, there is lots of time to spend with the gf go have some time with your buds. You sound lame, dot go an ruin your buddy's trip



ShredLife said:


> i know that - which makes it even worse.
> 
> sorry buddy, but you're being a pussy. if i was getting this trip together and you came at me with "i'm not going unless i can bring her with" i'd be all like "fuck no, just forget about it"
> 
> - and you wouldn't get another invite. ever.




Word.

Maybe you should get married and have kids now too and just stop snowboarding for a couple years and build that Awsome family life you always dreamed of.

Lol I pity you. I hope your old as fuck


----------



## SteadyHigh (Dec 12, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Dude, you're a pussy. This is coming from a guy who is married and has been with his wife for over 10 years now. Get your balls back now or lose them forever. You may lose the girl in the process, but you're in straight up bitch mode right now.
> 
> The relationships that last do so in large part because both people retain their individuality to a certain extent. They don't have to involve their partner in every aspect of their lives.



Sounds like great advice from a wise man. 

I should of read all these pages first. This is a funny thread.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

So to sum it up, you don't like the guy.....don't go....it will suck....


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

Your gf can do just fine on her own for a week. You don't want to go. Don't go. That was Easy.........


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I think it's been covered great here.

The guys sound like douchebags and you're pussing out.

The answer to your question is this; Would you go on this trip today with the guys if you weren't dating this girl? If you would, then you should go and let her do her own thing. A few days apart is healthy. You'll appreciate each other more.

If you wouldn't go then don't go but don't use HER as the reason. Sack up and tell them why you don't want to go or leave it vague but don't put it on her.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Damn this shits still going eh?

@Snowolf - ya you pretty much nailed it, when I first posted this I was thinking about it differently.

When this started it was supposed to be him and I shredding like we used to. He changed the dynamic by inviting all these idiots, so I basicaly reacted with "I'd rather go with my GF" - not a great reply I admit. I also completely understand how it creates the responses it does haha... and this is the internet so I can laugh about them but there is a lot of truth within the BS.

Reality is he hasn't been a good friend and I don't like his friends.

I told him last night if he wants to plan a trip with me I'll be happy to go do some real riding and I'll gladly leave my girl at home if he can part with his boys because I want to go away/ride with them about as bad as he does with me and my gf.

I appreciate all the reponses that helped me think this shit through and all the others that made me laugh... I guess its a hot topic lol.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

everyone loves calling strangers pussies on the internet.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> everyone loves calling strangers pussies on the internet.


Pussy :cheeky4: lol

.... true talk though bro.. E Jockey's run rampant around the interwebz.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> everyone loves calling strangers pussies on the internet.


haha ya its expected. I'll hit ya all back one day, next time your like "I wanna do this black but its so steep... or I wanna hit that 30ft but I'm scared... or I wanna take my box trick to a rail"

all good homies.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> everyone loves calling strangers pussies on the internet.


what else are we supposed to do at work? Be productive? fuck that.


----------



## SteadyHigh (Dec 12, 2010)

So when's the wedding Brah??


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

mixie said:


> what else are we supposed to do at work? Be productive? fuck that.





SteadyHigh said:


> So when's the wedding Brah??


hahaha this shits killing me, I want some updates from the OP :cheeky4:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

SteadyHigh said:


> I *should of* read all these pages first. This is a funny thread.


It's should've or should have... No such thing as should of. What's a should of anyway?

could of, should of, would of

Grammar police away!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

faridk89 said:


> hahaha this shits killing me, I want some updates from the OP :cheeky4:


updates are just a click away, don't be so lazy and go back a page 

It's killin me too, viral threads can be great entertainment.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Casual, I skipped over 90% of this thread. I'm in the same boat as you, and I've done trips with and without the GF in the last couple years.
> 
> Shoot me a PM when you're taking a vacation in Feb and a few couples can rent a chalet in Banff or Fernie or something.
> 
> ...


I am in the same boat as you, I guess we get the best of both worlds. Closer to Feb, you'll have to let me know where you end up, we'll be in Banff, Golden, maybe some Revelstoke.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

aiidoneus said:


> I am in the same boat as you, I guess we get the best of both worlds. Closer to Feb, you'll have to let me know where you end up, we'll be in Banff, Golden, maybe some Revelstoke.


Sounds like a plan! There's talk of a Western Canada meet in another thread. Looking at Revelstoke or Kicking Horse in Late Jan I think... 

Pretty much every weekend and some week days I'll be at Nakiska or Lake Louise, and then weekend we'll be taking few day trips to Fernie or Kicking Horse.

One of our Fernie trips this year we'll head to Kimberley for dinner at the Old Bauernhaus. kimberley restaurant The feast is excellent if you like German food...

Yeah I find it funny that you have to have time away from the GF with "bros" to not be a pussy. On these trips the guys still do their own thing, the only thing we don't do is get sloshed until 3 am and ruin the next day of snowboarding! :dunno: I'm one of those guys that likes to be on the first chair of the day anyway. Best powder of the day, no lift lines, just peace and quiet.


----------



## SteadyHigh (Dec 12, 2010)

poutanen said:


> Sounds like a plan! There's talk of a Western Canada meet in another thread. Looking at Revelstoke or Kicking Horse in Late Jan I think...
> 
> Pretty much every weekend and some week days I'll be at Nakiska or Lake Louise, and then weekend we'll be taking few day trips to Fernie or Kicking Horse.
> 
> ...


I'll be sure to keep an eye out for that thread . Sounds like a Awsome time hanging out with people that will give me shit for my incorrect grammar.

Sorry buddy did not mean to offend you pointdexter


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

SteadyHigh said:


> I'll be sure to keep an eye out for that thread . Sounds like a Awsome time hanging out with people that will give me shit for my incorrect grammar.
> 
> Sorry buddy did not mean to offend you pointdexter


That's poindexter to you...

Now time to head home and watch Jeopardy!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> if you want to go on a trip with your chick then do it, but don't expect a group of your single friends to want to come along with you.
> 
> i hate riding with 90+% of girls because they can't keep up and they fuck up the whole flow of the day. you'll be clinging to her, taking the slow, low angle shit to get down, and all around not riding with the boys/slowing the whole group down.
> 
> ...


Just need to be honest with your girl that you want to ride hard and\or solo if she's cool and understands your passion for riding she'll be ok with it and meet you at the lift or bar if you get separated, get one of your friends to bring a GF so the vagina's can ride together....done problem solved.

That or find a chick that rides 50 days a year(TG I already have one)......good luck took me like 10 years to find a cool boarder chick that can keep up an put up with my shit.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

maybe i like to board too much but if i was invited and there's some **** i don't really like...i'm fucking going and these guys ain't stopping me.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Wow! You guys REALLY don't read what the OP and others write do you?....:laugh:


NOPE!

apparently people dont realize that threads develop and change from page one to the last page


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

what the fuck does this have to do with snowboarding?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Snowolf said:


>


oh fuck this had me lolling dude

durr reading hard!


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Pussies don't have the attention span for this shit. 

/thread.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

Casual said:


> I'm guess your single? lol.
> 
> First off, no I didn't invite single friends along, its the other way around. He asked me about the trip a while back, did not mention the 4 other guys. Also if I did come I would part with the girl and let her ride while I rode with the boys so thats not an issue.
> 
> Also I will be away for the week before this for work so that would be 2 weeks away basically.


if youd leave her and ride with the dudes anyway, then why bother bringing her? the truth is that youre not going to have fun if she goes - it just doesnt work that way. theres nothing wrong with going away with your boys for a few days, and if you take your slowing down on drinking and smoking seriously, then just dont participate in that.


----------

